# Mike's Tapes



## cjsm (Jan 23, 2003)

Could someone give me the info to order Mike's tapes? I'm sure it's on here somewhere but I can't find it. Thanks.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Here's a link to the website http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

If you click on the smiling sun on the upper left of this page, it will take you directly to Mike's site


----------

